# Where to get discontinued shingles?



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

I have exhausted all my leads. If anyone can track down 6 sq of Certainteed hallmark bronzed brown i will reward $. Thanks


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

My guy at my lumber yard in Farmington called around for those a few weeks ago and couldn't find anything. 

Do the shingles you need have a little blue in them? If so got a few tear offs comming up with them and the North sides although stained are in good shape. If your interested you can have all the shingles you want!!! I'll even tear them off for you...


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

Thanks I,ll check on the blue in them. They have the extra perpendicular laminate strips on them. I'll bring our trailer and take all your debris and help you tear them off(allthough i may slow you down).

We reroofed the house with them a year and a half ago and now doing an addition so need more. Could you call me at 320 420 4758 when you do them? Thanks


----------



## Slyfox (Dec 22, 2007)

Google 'discontinued shingles?' or 'Where to get discontinued shingles?' and every home owner/contractor having the same problem sees that you are going to roof a home owners new addition with shingles torn off of another home owners home.

"Statements made in public forums show up on public search engines."

If you call a franchise operation like ABC Supply, they can search nationally for the shingle you need and in every case I ever had they found what I needed.


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

Thanks i spent all evening on it and only found 1 1/5 sq.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Hate to say it but you won't find enough of those singles new in the package. More than likely when the yards stopped carrying them they slashed the price and got rid of them in a short amount of time. Have you tried Sidwek Lumber in Minneapolis? They have about the most discontinued shingles I know of in the cities. They typicaly advertise what they have on craigslist and ebay. If they don't have them they may even know were to get them or they may come across them in the near future. On my roof I have discontinued Timberlines and I put in order in for a bundle and in about a week they got one in and called me. Needed to repair cracks on the 5 year old shingles!

All the roofs I've got to do are the Hallmark's dark brown with a little blue in them up towards the top of the exposure. One is a residential tear off a half hour North of the cities and the other is a commercial tear off half hour South of the cities. Both buildings are 20 years old but the North slopes are in good shape, the South slopes are bad.

If your home owner is ok with using used shingles and if Slyfox is ok with it it could work. 

Other than using a mismatched shingle I see no other way to get around this.

As far as one of my jobs I wouldn't use used shingles (Slyfox). Instead I'd talk them into the next closest match or going all new.


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

sidewek lumber is where i found them.


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

Slyfox the homeowner is the general and wanted us to tear off the shingles on the backside of the house to use. We are not fly by nighters like that.


----------



## Slyfox (Dec 22, 2007)

smeagol said:


> Slyfox the homeowner is the general and wanted us to tear off the shingles on the backside of the house to use. We are not fly by nighters like that.


Huh?, what part of my comment called you a fly-bi-nite.

Removing shingles that are less than a couple years old from the backside of the home that you are working on in order for that home owner to get the look they want and place the 'off color' new shingles on the back is a totally different story than removing them from another home in which they are old enough to be in need of a re-roof.

That's my opinion, not an accusation.


----------



## Slyfox (Dec 22, 2007)

dougger222 said:


> Hate to say it but you won't find enough of those singles new in the package. More than likely when the yards stopped carrying them they slashed the price and got rid of them in a short amount of time. Have you tried Sidwek Lumber in Minneapolis? They have about the most discontinued shingles I know of in the cities. They typicaly advertise what they have on craigslist and ebay. If they don't have them they may even know were to get them or they may come across them in the near future. On my roof I have discontinued Timberlines and I put in order in for a bundle and in about a week they got one in and called me. Needed to repair cracks on the 5 year old shingles!
> 
> All the roofs I've got to do are the Hallmark's dark brown with a little blue in them up towards the top of the exposure. One is a residential tear off a half hour North of the cities and the other is a commercial tear off half hour South of the cities. Both buildings are 20 years old but the North slopes are in good shape, the South slopes are bad.
> 
> ...


LOL, I'm not ok with it, not that it matters.
I replied to you (dougger222) to make sure the search engine findings are clear on my standing on this matter, no other reason.

Do it, don't do it, that's between you guys and your customers, not me.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

There is a place down here there has a business that sells mat's at a supposed discount. It is the type of place that never knows when they will get more of whatever it is you are buying for the most part. If you are getting laminate flooring, you better be sure and get enough of the type you want. They usually have shingles. I have no idea what kind as I have never bought any from them. If the ones you want have been discontinued, may be a small chance they have any. If I can remember I will get the number and post it, you can check them out. I guess it would be according to how bad you need them if available as to wether this route would be worth the hassle and expense.


----------



## TML (Apr 21, 2009)

smeagol said:


> Thanks I,ll check on the blue in them. They have the extra perpendicular laminate strips on them. I'll bring our trailer and take all your debris and help you tear them off(allthough i may slow you down).
> 
> We reroofed the house with them a year and a half ago and now doing an addition so need more. Could you call me at 320 420 4758 when you do them? Thanks


U are seriously gonna put shingles on your customers house that have been on another home?


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

probably


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

smeagol said:


> probably


 Seems like that would be a slow and careful tearoff.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

boman47k said:


> There is a place down here there has a business that sells mat's at a supposed discount. It is the type of place that never knows when they will get more of whatever it is you are buying for the most part. If you are getting laminate flooring, you better be sure and get enough of the type you want. They usually have shingles. I have no idea what kind as I have never bought any from them. If the ones you want have been discontinued, may be a small chance they have any. If I can remember I will get the number and post it, you can check them out. I guess it would be according to how bad you need them if available as to wether this route would be worth the hassle and expense.


Smith's Discount Building Supply

256-381-8600

Their ad has 3 tabs listed at $39.95/sq. and archi's at $54.95/sq.

No idea what name brands. Might be worth a shot. 
Long way to ship! Maybe there supplier is closer to you and something can be worked out from that angle, if they can help you at all.
Good luck.


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

Thank you, i appreciate the leads.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

I reread your op. Are those the ones that were discontinued several years ago? If so, I had them on my house and shop before the last reroofing. The ones on my shop started cracking pretty soon after install. The ones on the house started losing the granuals early on.I was told this may be have been the result of an ice storm we had.
At one time I thinki there was one business here that handled them or replace under warranty. That was a few years ago.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Now that I think about it, the shop had been reroofed after the house had been. The shingles did not last long. I waited way too long before reroofing it a second time. Several of the shingles had split.


----------

